# Aussie Stock Forums Mobile



## Joe Blow (11 July 2011)

Those of you who access ASF using a mobile device such as an iPhone or an Android phone will be pleased to know that a dedicated ASF mobile app will be available soon. This app will be free for all ASF members and visitors.

No specific release date has been set, but if all goes to plan it should be available within the next month. I will post an update in this thread as soon as I know more.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (11 July 2011)

That's wonderful news! It should make reading threads a lot easier. Thanks Joe.


----------



## pedalofogus (11 July 2011)

Yep great news. Well done Joe. 

By the way, I have a mate who uses the hotcopper iPhone app. Reckons it is a pile of rubbish, big probs with force closing etc. Also, apparently there is not an app for Android users like myself.

If ASF addresses those two probs well enough, that will just take it further ahead of HC


----------



## Sdajii (11 July 2011)

I've just been using the full version of ASF on my HTC Desire. It works well enough for me, but I look forward to trying the app.

...I've never tried using HC on my phone


----------



## pedalofogus (11 July 2011)

I also am using a HTC desire, and as you say ASF works surprisingly well in comparison to other websites. Sometimes when you are typing posts like I am at the moment it moves the screen at the worst times. But apart from that its good. Look forward to app though.

Trust me, your lucky you haven't used hotcopper on your HTC, its rubbish. The page doesn't auto fit properly and the advertising floats around like nobodys business. Pretty harsh on downloads also. I can stuff around on ASF for 10 minutes and still not use up as much downloads as 30 seconds on HC


----------



## Joe Blow (10 August 2011)

There has been a bit of a delay and this app will be coming a little later than initally anticipated. Almost certainly before October.

In the meantime, there is a very useful app called Tapatalk that you can use to browse ASF on your mobile device. I use it and find it very easy to navigate. It costs a few dollars but can be used to access a vast network of internet forums via your iPhone or other mobile device.


----------



## doctorj (11 August 2011)

Any plans for a blackberry app?


----------



## Joe Blow (11 August 2011)

doctorj said:


> Any plans for a blackberry app?




Not at the moment unfortunately. I recommend those using Blackberrys use Tapatalk for browsing ASF on the go.


----------



## Liar's Poker (11 August 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> Not at the moment unfortunately. I recommend those using Blackberrys use Tapatalk for browsing ASF on the go.




I browse ASF on my blackberry.

The only problem I ever encountered was logging on initially (had to give it a few goes). All good since then.

-Liar-


----------



## Joe Blow (18 August 2020)

If there are any ASF members who are using the Tapatalk app to access ASF you may have noticed that there have been some issues recently with regard to broken images.

The issues started happening after I upgraded the Tapatalk plugin last week and I haven't yet been able to figure out what the problem is.

I'm still working on it and will post an update once I get to the bottom of it.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 August 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> I'm still working on it and will post an update once I get to the bottom of it.




This issue now appears to be resolved.


----------

